# who wants to be my crew



## chaos-princess (Feb 15, 2004)

right people, i am making a crew to go on the "war of worlds" ship and i need to get a a crew with good reasons why they want to join, you see i am now a pirate and i am going to be the best one out there. so give me your qulifications and i will get back to you. ( mind you , you ahve to be blood thirsty to be under my command)


----------



## Dirigible (Feb 15, 2004)

The scales have fallen from my eyes.

Enlightenment beckons tantalisingly.

Vast new horizons, limitless vistas of I-Have-No-Idea-What-You-Are-On-About are opened to me...

I am reborn.


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Feb 15, 2004)

Ahoy Matey! 

Here's why I should be your first mate, Capitan! 

My best qualityes:

    Infinitely smart. 
    Bloodthirsty. 
    Greedy. 
    Democratic. 

My almost best quality:

   Handy with a Sabre
   Penchant for danger
   Good cents o' humour

My worst quality:

   I'll never swab the poopdeck! 



Other reasons I should be considered:

1) If I were responsible for naming yer pirate ship, she would be called "The Dreaded Doily"  

2) I'm 97% chum free! 

3) I beeleeve the best pet for a pirate is a smaller pirate! 

4) I don't hold to no silly codes that will allow my bilge rat nmyies to come back & kill me! 

5) Maintaining discipline on board is fun because there are so many ways to inflict pain...ah, the choices!


BUT - I'll need to get home before dinner tyme, or me wife will skin me alives! 



some content blatently stolen from: http://www.talklikeapirate.com


----------



## Mirth (Feb 15, 2004)




----------



## Teflon Billy (Feb 16, 2004)




----------



## Hypersmurf (Feb 16, 2004)

Make sure you pick at least one person who has a cold.

Everyone knows those War of Worlds ship types have sucky immune systems - it's much easier to be a pirate when aliens are too busy sneezing to death to melt you with their heat rays.

_"The chances of anything coming from Mars,
are a million-to-one," they said.
"The chances of anything coming from Mars,
are a million-to-one..."
... but still, they come..._

(Ooooo-laaa!)

-Hyp.


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (Feb 16, 2004)

*brain explodes*


----------



## Hypersmurf (Feb 16, 2004)

Altamont Ravenard said:
			
		

> *brain explodes*




Well, yes, that's the other way to deal with Martians.

Play some Slim Whitman.

-Hyp.


----------



## jdavis (Feb 16, 2004)

...


----------



## alsih2o (Feb 16, 2004)

...


----------



## AuroraGyps (Feb 16, 2004)

Ye Gods Mirth, I think I just broke a rib laughing.  What's next?  A wombat with a waffle?


----------



## Flyspeck23 (Feb 16, 2004)

AuroraGyps said:
			
		

> Ye Gods Mirth, I think I just broke a rib laughing. What's next? A wombat with a waffle?


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Feb 16, 2004)

Good one! - How about a pig with French Toast?


----------



## Flyspeck23 (Feb 16, 2004)

BigFreekinGoblinoid said:
			
		

> Good one! - How about a pig with French Toast?


----------



## MerakSpielman (Feb 16, 2004)

I have absolutely no idea what this thread is about, but it's funny as hell.

Uh...

How 'bout a guniea pig with an english muffin?


----------



## Flyspeck23 (Feb 16, 2004)

MerakSpielman said:
			
		

> I have absolutely no idea what this thread is about, but it's funny as hell.
> 
> Uh...
> 
> How 'bout a guniea pig with an english muffin?



You don't? 
Anyway...







Ups, wrong one...


----------



## chaos-princess (Feb 16, 2004)

well you see i am going to be the greatest pirate of all time and i ahve got a ship the "war of worlds" and i need a fierce som crew that is like all blood thirsty and stuff to join me because i dont realy want to get caughts too many times


----------



## MerakSpielman (Feb 16, 2004)

Princess, you're one strange girl. 

But that's a good thing!

Keep it up.


----------



## AuroraGyps (Feb 16, 2004)

This thread makes me think of those kids books "If you Give a Mouse Cookie", "If You Give a Pig a Pancake", "If You Give a Moose a Muffin".


----------



## MerakSpielman (Feb 16, 2004)

AuroraGyps said:
			
		

> This thread makes me think of those kids books "If you Give a Mouse Cookie", "If You Give a Pig a Pancake", "If You Give a Moose a Muffin".



I sense some more pictures coming up...


----------



## Flyspeck23 (Feb 16, 2004)

AuroraGyps said:
			
		

> This thread makes me think of those kids books "If you Give a Mouse Cookie", "If You Give a Pig a Pancake", "If You Give a Moose a Muffin".


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (Feb 16, 2004)

Like this?


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (Feb 16, 2004)

damn I'm slow.

AR


----------



## Flyspeck23 (Feb 16, 2004)

Altamont Ravenard said:
			
		

> damn I'm slow.
> 
> AR



Really, really, hard-to-see-you-even-moving slow 
Nice image, though


----------



## Flyspeck23 (Feb 16, 2004)

Ok, that's what I call _fast_:







... before anyone could say "dog with donut".


----------



## Ashwyn (Feb 16, 2004)

Sorry princess, I work alone.   But best of luck to ya! Unless we end up facing each other, then best of luck to ME!

Hey Flyspeck, an elephant and an eggplant. Go!


----------



## Flyspeck23 (Feb 16, 2004)

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Hey Flyspeck, an elephant and an eggplant. Go!


----------



## Ashwyn (Feb 16, 2004)

Flyspeck23 said:
			
		

>



Bravo!


----------



## MerakSpielman (Feb 16, 2004)

An eel and an eclaire!


----------



## Flyspeck23 (Feb 16, 2004)

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Bravo!



Thanks. Although I'm not _that_ satisfied with this image.


Anyway, gotta go, so no more animals-with-food-on-their-head... for now


----------



## Flyspeck23 (Feb 16, 2004)

MerakSpielman said:
			
		

> An eel and an eclaire!



Later... although I got to admit: now we're reaching a challenging level


----------



## AuroraGyps (Feb 16, 2004)

> ... before anyone could say "dog with donut".




Oh, I thought it was a bulldog with a bagel. 
This is such a fun thread... I haven't laughed this hard in a while.  Thanks.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Feb 16, 2004)

AuroraGyps said:
			
		

> This is such a fun thread... I haven't laughed this hard in a while.




Three cheers for chaos-princess, for accidentally starting an amusing chain reaction...

-Hyp.


----------



## Trainz (Feb 16, 2004)

MerakSpielman said:
			
		

> An eel and an eclaire!


----------



## MerakSpielman (Feb 16, 2004)

Yummy!


----------



## d20Dwarf (Feb 17, 2004)

AuroraGyps said:
			
		

> Oh, I thought it was a bulldog with a bagel.



Silly Gypsy, everyone knows badgers have bagels, not bulldogs.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Feb 17, 2004)

d20Dwarf said:
			
		

> Silly Gypsy, everyone knows badgers have bagels, not bulldogs.




Wait... don't badgers have mushrooms?

-Hyp.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Feb 17, 2004)

d20Dwarf said:
			
		

> Silly Gypsy, everyone knows badgers have bagels, not bulldogs.




Wait... don't badgers have mushrooms?

-Hyp.


----------



## Trainz (Feb 17, 2004)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> Wait... don't badgers have mushrooms?








I Believe they do Hyp... I believe they do.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Feb 17, 2004)

*OH....MY.....GOD.!!!*


*WOOWWWW!!!*


----------



## SamuraiY (Feb 17, 2004)

LOL
You people have way to much time on your hands you know?

Anyway I was thinking I could join your crew, but then I realized I really don't have any Piratey skills. Dang


----------



## Flyspeck23 (Feb 17, 2004)

MerakSpielman said:
			
		

> An eel and an eclaire!


----------



## Flyspeck23 (Feb 17, 2004)

Trainz said:
			
		

> I Believe they do Hyp... I believe they do.



Beg to differ... but IIRC _many_ badgers have _some_ mushrooms...


----------



## Hypersmurf (Feb 17, 2004)

Flyspeck23 said:
			
		

> Beg to differ... but IIRC _many_ badgers have _some_ mushrooms...




The ratio's normally twelve badgers to two mushrooms, right?

-Hyp.


----------



## Flyspeck23 (Feb 17, 2004)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> The ratio's normally twelve badgers to two mushrooms, right?
> 
> -Hyp.



Right.


----------



## Flyspeck23 (Feb 17, 2004)

How 'bout a ...






... torro con tortilla?


----------



## Flyspeck23 (Feb 17, 2004)

And the inevitable...






... Charlie Sheen with chilli.


----------



## Flyspeck23 (Feb 17, 2004)

And you all know this one:


----------



## Flyspeck23 (Feb 17, 2004)

Two more, before I'm off (this gag gets really old really fast, but what the heck?): a little present for Sausage... err, _Hyper_smurf:


----------



## heliopolix (Feb 17, 2004)

well, ashwyn, ya can rest assured o' whate'er mates ya plunder the salty seas w', you'll ne'er lack for some meat an' som'in sweet.


----------



## d20Dwarf (Feb 17, 2004)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> The ratio's normally twelve badgers to two mushrooms, right?
> 
> -Hyp.



I thought they finally changed this in 3.5?


----------



## Flyspeck23 (Feb 17, 2004)

d20Dwarf said:
			
		

> I thought they finally changed this in 3.5?



That _is_ 3.5.
In 3.0 it was nine badgers with three mushrooms, which proved to be not enough of a challenge for its EL.


----------



## Flyspeck23 (Feb 17, 2004)

Oh, and d20Dwarf, this one's for you (obviously):


----------



## d20Dwarf (Feb 17, 2004)

Sharing the love...


----------



## Flyspeck23 (Feb 17, 2004)

d20Dwarf said:
			
		

> Sharing the love...



That's against the rules... it's supposed to be on top of it's head


----------



## chaos-princess (Feb 19, 2004)

mind you i made this up  make a crew for my ship " war of worlds" but i only like got one, and then i have alot of baggers and mushrooms and meat, so all i need now is a crew, but  my mates have started to make my wedding so i might need some one to be my brides maid, any one up for it


----------



## MerakSpielman (Feb 19, 2004)

Don't forget all the breakfast bread-products! If you only have a crew of 2, they should last ya round the Horn of Africa and back!


----------



## Angcuru (Feb 19, 2004)

Flyspeck23 said:
			
		

> That _is_ 3.5.
> In 3.0 it was nine badgers with three mushrooms, which proved to be not enough of a challenge for its EL.



_Badger, Badger, Badger, 
Badger, Badger, Badger, 
Badger, Badger, Badger, 
Badger, Badger, Badger, _
*MUSHROOM! MUSHROOM!*

_Badger, Badger, Badger, 
Badger, Badger, Badger, 
Badger, Badger, Badger, 
Badger, Badger, Badger, _
*MUSHROOM! MUSHROOM!*

_Badger, Badger, Badger, 
Badger, Badger, Badger, 
Badger, Badger, Badger, 
Badger, Badger, Badger, _
*MUSHROOM! MUSHROOM!*

*AFRICA SNAKE!
SNAKE! SNAKE!*
_OOOH!_  It's a *SNAKE!*


----------



## chaos-princess (Feb 19, 2004)

i know about that badger stuff, funny. well i ahve an update on my crew
Captin = me 
2nd mate=shaun
3rd mate=
4th mate= charlie
5th mate=sam


----------



## Trainz (Feb 19, 2004)

Well Chaos-Princess, your crew is gathering well indeed.

Congrats !

...

What the HELL are you going to do with that crew ? ? !


----------



## guedo79 (Feb 19, 2004)

Trainz said:
			
		

> What the HELL are you going to do with that crew ? ? !




Context is always a good thing.


----------



## chaos-princess (Feb 19, 2004)

well we all are going to be sailing in the sea just like robbing rich housesand stuff, with out gettting caught, because i am captin rutus mc duck of margate the greatest pirate of all time


----------



## Ashwyn (Feb 19, 2004)

chaos-princess said:
			
		

> well we all are going to be sailing in the sea just like robbing rich housesand stuff, with out gettting caught, because i am captin rutus mc duck of margate the greatest pirate of all time



You, my dear, are very strange. Cool.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Feb 19, 2004)

chaos-princess said:
			
		

> well we all are going to be sailing in the sea just like robbing rich housesand stuff...




You mean like... house_boats_?

Or just houses that have been washed out to sea by floods?

-Hyp.


----------



## Tallok (Feb 19, 2004)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> You mean like... house_boats_?
> 
> Or just houses that have been washed out to sea by floods?
> 
> -Hyp.



 I think I burninated a houseboat once...


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Feb 20, 2004)

Aight, princess, what the bloody hell are you talking about? I respect your right to be silly, but DAMMIT THIS GOES TO FAR! 

Also I want a link to the badger/mushroom thing, please.


----------



## Tallok (Feb 20, 2004)

silly? this is serious. pirating isn't silly.


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Feb 20, 2004)

What am I, chopped liver? Or am I not being considered because of my curfew?


----------



## Robbert Raets (Feb 20, 2004)

I loves chaos. Dibs on the bridesmaid position.


----------



## trilobite (Feb 20, 2004)

chaos-princess said:
			
		

> well we all are going to be sailing in the sea just like robbing rich housesand stuff, with out gettting caught, because i am captin rutus mc duck of margate the greatest pirate of all time




So what are your qualifications for being the greatest pirate of all time?

There are so many ways you could define "greatest."

The one who stole the most riches for himself? That would be John Taylor with his taking of the Nossa Senhora do Cabo and its 800,000-pounds worth of diamonds and other treasure. (Drake's capture of the Cacafuego might have been worth more, but he didn't get to keep much of it for himself).

The one who amassed the most powerful fleet? Madame Cheng I Sao and her 1,000-ship pirate fleet.

The one who captured the most ships? Bartholomew Roberts, with 400+ prizes.

The one who did the most damage? Probably Henry Morgan, with his sacking of Santiago de Cuba, Maracaibo, Puerto Bello, and Panama.

The one with the most flat-out style? Edward Teach, aka Blackbeard.

And if you are the greatest pirate of all time, let's here you talk like one!


----------



## Trainz (Feb 20, 2004)

Chaos-Princess, does your keyboard look like this ?


----------



## MerakSpielman (Feb 20, 2004)

RRRRrrrrr!!!!!! 

(Avast)


----------



## Angcuru (Feb 20, 2004)

John Q. Mayhem said:
			
		

> Aight, princess, what the bloody hell are you talking about? I respect your right to be silly, but DAMMIT THIS GOES TO FAR!
> 
> Also I want a link to the badger/mushroom thing, please.



www.weebls-stuff.com
go to the cartoon section


----------



## chaos-princess (Feb 20, 2004)

yer you can be my brides maid, i wuold love to have you there, and i am talking about a ship, pirates and alot of water, i am dead serious


----------



## Ashwyn (Feb 20, 2004)

chaos-princess said:
			
		

> yer you can be my brides maid, i wuold love to have you there, and i am talking about a ship, pirates and alot of water, i am dead serious



Oh. Good luck!


----------



## MerakSpielman (Feb 20, 2004)

chaos-princess said:
			
		

> ...i am talking about a ship, pirates and alot of water, i am dead serious



RRRRrrrrr! Avast! 

Like this, you mean?


----------



## trilobite (Feb 20, 2004)

chaos-princess said:
			
		

> yer you can be my brides maid, i wuold love to have you there, and i am talking about a ship, pirates and alot of water, i am *dead * serious




Oh! A Zombie Pirate Crew! Why didn't you say so!  

Here is my pirate ship and crew!


----------



## MerakSpielman (Feb 20, 2004)

An' don't be forgettin' to buy yer supplies: Link to a pirate supply store. No, really, a real pirate supply store!


----------



## chaos-princess (Feb 22, 2004)

realy, i am ACTALY going to go there and get all my stuff. cheers man


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 22, 2004)

Chaos-Princess, that's a cool poem in your sig, but it's too long. It will probably be okay if you make the text smaller. Here's how you do it:

- Click on User CP (at the top of this screen)
- Select "Edit signature"
- Type the following, only using [normal brackets] instead of {curly brackets}. In front of the poem, add {size=1}. At the end of the poem, type {/size}

That should do it! And thanks.


----------



## The Goblin King (Feb 23, 2004)

I am afraid my only qualification is that I have seen Pirates of the Caribbean: The Curse of the Black Pearl 13 times.  I don't know anything about fighting, sailing, or stealing but I am willing to learn.  I have always felt an attraction to the open sea.  Were it not for my crippleing fear of drowning I'm sure I would enjoy the water.


----------



## chaos-princess (Feb 24, 2004)

you have a good faithful leador so no need to worrie.


----------



## Trainz (Feb 24, 2004)

Chaos-Princess, here's what Pirate-Cat meant:

THE ARCHWAY
I walk through the dead and decaying,The smell of depression, from long lost souls fills the air. In the distance all the eye can see is darkness. A feeling of helplessness fills the mind. blood drips down my blade One direction is the sunlight and peace. But down the other path a ending laden with riches lye's. As the mind wanders the third choice comes into focus. The archway. Passing through it a life ends and yet still lives. Souls of the lost reach out to the heart, the show you time. Lost civilisations come and gone history in reverse. So as the road is walked how can u choose your destination. Only bye he journey you take to get there. 

Copy the above text in your .sig instead of what's already there.


HTH


----------



## Tallok (Feb 25, 2004)

well, if you want to hear qualifications..... I don't have any. butI can swim well, and I know a bit of aikido, and I can ski well, for all those mountains you get on the open sea! plus I like burning things.
oh yes, the sanity gene also seems to have skipped me...


----------



## chaos-princess (Feb 27, 2004)

thats one trait i need in my crew, crazy to be killed


----------

